# Sergei Monia Is Going To Be A Stud



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

There's a reason why this guy was ranked ahead of Viktor. All I heard this pre-season is Monia was looked awful and Viktor is light years ahead of him. Monia will have a better NBA career than Viktor. Monia has 3 offensive rebounds which tells you he hustles and that's great. Also why isn't Ha getting more playing time. Last game against the Lakers he played well. I hope Monia and Ha don't get handicapped and don't get to play just because some people upstairs(Nash) want other people to play. Which gets me to thinking, many people have discussed Webster as starting SG, won't Monia be more NBA ready than Webster??


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

One more point I want to make.

Monia and Viktor both will be better than Yaroslav Korolev(Clippers first round pick).


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Korolev is 4 years younger than Monia and almost 5 younger than Viktor. It's going to be a LONG time until we know whether he's going to be worse than those two or not.

As for Monia: glad he got some minutes, and it's great he made some noise when he was in there. I think it's premature to predict he's going to be a stud, though.

Ed O.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Charles Smith, Juan Dixon should not have been signed. Monia, Outlaw and Webster need the playing time. Why is Charles Smith getting 20 mins. a night, if this happens in the regular season, somethings wrong.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Monia = Next Larry Bird.

:banana:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

1 pre-season game does not make or break a career.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Hap said:


> 1 pre-season game does not make or break a career.



Next. Larry. Bird.

:biggrin:


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Well I hope he does well.. it would be great if he does... I hope he is even better than Victor, and I like Victor!

but time will tell... its good he did well tongiht


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

Im hyped about Monia, but really. Bo Outlaw scored 50+ in Preseason if im not mistaken.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

BlazerFanFoLife said:


> Im hyped about Monia, but really. Bo Outlaw scored 50+ in Preseason if im not mistaken.


 
That was in a summer league game.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Xericx said:


> Next. Larry. Bird.
> 
> :biggrin:


 
He'll be better then Bird. Monia has a good hair-do while Bird had a hair-don't.


----------



## Redbeard (Sep 11, 2005)

Spoolie Gee said:


> He'll be better then Bird. Monia has a good hair-do while Bird had a hair-don't.


That was the 80's


----------



## CelticPagan (Aug 23, 2004)

BlazerFanFoLife said:


> Im hyped about Monia, but really. Bo Outlaw scored 50+ in Preseason if im not mistaken.



Ya, and Damon Stoudamire scored 50+ points in a regular season game.


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

CelticPagan said:


> Ya, and Damon Stoudamire scored 50+ points in a regular season game.


Ya, but since he didn't get a rebound it was a poor game.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Xericx said:


> Next. Larry. Bird.
> 
> :biggrin:


I don't understand. Isn't Adam Morrison the next Larry Bird?

barfo


----------



## Victory thru Synergy (Aug 21, 2005)

Today's pre-season game against the Clips was Monia's first outing as a Blazer and he made the most of his PT opportunity by showing what he can do. IMHO, FWIW, Monia is a very good player quite capable of attaining "great" status. But he needs to develop - more as a player, better PR, higher recognition and a bigger fan base. This can be done through effort, playing steady minutes and constistancy, which I would like to see more of. 

In the long-term scheme of things, I think Telfair and Jack @ the 1; Monia and Martell @ the 2; Miles, Outlaw and Viktor @ the 3; and Joel and Ha @ the 5 represent a solid core for the Blazers. The 4 spot, to me, is the position in question and the hardest to fill. For now, I will remain content to see how the season unfolds. But definitely feel the Blazers have to think about selecting "Big" in next year's draft.

I love basketball!

:cheers:


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Well...I've been about as down on Monia as anybody (except for Ed O.) and I have to say this. Aside from Telfair (whose defense was stifling and whose offense was, as usual, pretty damn good,) Monya was the 2nd best player on the court for the Blazers tonight. 

I was at tonight's game. 

Monya was absolutely everywhere. His defense is good to very good (already,) even against shooting guards. He was probably the smartest player on the court all night long. He makes things happen. He may not be a stud yet, but a few more nights like this and I'll start to rate him as highly as anyone on this team, aside from Telfair. 

Hats off to Sergei Monya.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

barfo said:


> I don't understand. Isn't Adam Morrison the next Larry Bird?
> 
> barfo


Yup, how quickly people forget...


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

thats what he would do for cska when the played him, i would like to see what viktor and monia do on the floor together.

I agree that we draft a big pf or a pf/c next draft


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Utherhimo said:


> thats what he would do for cska when the played him, i would like to see what viktor and monia do on the floor together.
> 
> I agree that we draft a big pf or a pf/c next draft



There is some interesting bigs in next years draft as well....

Lemarcus Aldridge 
Tiago Splitter 
Josh Boone 
Shelden Williams 
Nick Fazekas 

are all big guys I that we will probably be after....

however I'm hoping we let go of one or two of our SF's and draft.....Adam Morrison


----------



## Harry_Minge (Oct 4, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> There is some interesting bigs in next years draft as well....
> 
> Lemarcus Aldridge
> Tiago Splitter
> ...




2007 draft is the year for bigs........check out nbadraft.net 2007 mock draft for the lowdown


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Harry_Minge said:


> 2007 draft is the year for bigs........check out nbadraft.net 2007 mock draft for the lowdown


Hopefully by 2007 we won't be thinking about lottery draft picks.....But the rate were going right now it looks like were going to....That would be nice if we could swoop up Oden in the draft somehow....patience is something I'm starting to get the hang of however, I think I can handle a couple more losing season in order to get that next huge superstar to turn this organization around...


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

The 2007 lottery is really our best chance, IMO, to get this team where we all want it to be relatively soon. Greg Oden.

Ed O.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

BlazerFanFoLife said:


> Im hyped about Monia, but really. Bo Outlaw scored 50+ in Preseason if im not mistaken.


Even if they did score 50, it doesn't matter. Consistency and winning big games is what makes you a prime time player. Not scoring 50 points in one game on a bad team.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Fork said:


> Hats off to Sergei Monya.


Thanks for the opinion, Fork. I certainly hope that Monia is an NBA caliber player, and I hope that he's very very good.

Ed O.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Just wanted to say that it's not too late to sign up for my Viktor Khryapa & Sergei Monia fan club!



PBF


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

ProudBFan said:


> Just wanted to say that it's not too late to sign up for my Viktor Khryapa & Sergei Monia fan club!


Viktor made no mistakes last night... good for him! 

Ed O.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> There is some interesting bigs in next years draft as well....
> 
> Lemarcus Aldridge
> Tiago Splitter
> ...


NEVER mention Splitters name associated with this team..there is a reason the guy has pulled out of the draft the last 2 years. He is garbage! Plus if you read the profile they say his future is at playing SF. I would be happy with Aldridge and satisfied with any of the others though.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

Sheldon Sheldon Sheldon

we have no chance at ogden


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Another solid game by Monia in only 14 minutes. Went 4-4 from the field and 1-1 on threes. Also had 5 rebounds.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

SolidGuy3 said:


> Another solid game by Monia in only 14 minutes. Went 4-4 from the field and 1-1 on threes. Also had 5 rebounds.


He moved REALLY welll on the floor...he's a smart ballplayer. I would almost say start him at the 2, considering the performance of the other SGs tonight....


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

Xericx said:


> He moved REALLY welll on the floor...he's a smart ballplayer. I would almost say start him at the 2, considering the performance of the other SGs tonight....



AGREED!

And BTW, bench DIXON! He is AWFUL!


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Either PG - Monia - Outlaw - Khryapa - Przybilla for next game's starters, anyone? And don't say we'll be killed out there. We're gonna be killed out there anyway! These guys have worked and showed perhaps just a little bit more effort than the other guys playing ahead of them (or behind them, in Przy's case). Starting a game with the most effort seems to be the requirement.

Monia's performance really is solidifying him in Nate's mind, I think. Unless Nate really is trying to destroy the Blazers from within.


----------



## Redbeard (Sep 11, 2005)

BlazerCaravan said:


> Either PG - Monia - Outlaw - Khryapa - Przybilla for next game's starters, anyone? And don't say we'll be killed out there. We're gonna be killed out there anyway! These guys have worked and showed perhaps just a little bit more effort than the other guys playing ahead of them (or behind them, in Przy's case). Starting a game with the most effort seems to be the requirement.
> 
> Monia's performance really is solidifying him in Nate's mind, I think. Unless Nate really is trying to destroy the Blazers from within.


Why not! I wish Nate would start Outlaw for one game. At least give him twenty minutes. He needs some time to get his confidence up. I don't think he stays focused and warmed up coming of the bench. Even if he is taken out after the first 6 minutes. At least let him get going. It would also be nice to see Viktor and Monia on the floor at the same time. Telfair and Outlaw were also a godd tandem last season. I don't think lose combinations have been given a good evaluation.


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

baler said:


> AGREED!
> 
> And BTW, bench DIXON! He is AWFUL!



As much as I want to like every "new guy," Dixon has shown me absolutely nothing since he's arrived in Portland. It is early, I admit. But this guy has truley been a huge disappointment so far. 

If you're going to be that undersized, please be able to shoot the ball!!! What can he contribute to this team?


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

The Professional Fan said:


> As much as I want to like every "new guy," Dixon has shown me absolutely nothing since he's arrived in Portland. It is early, I admit. But this guy has truley been a huge disappointment so far.
> 
> If you're going to be that undersized, please be able to shoot the ball!!! What can he contribute to this team?


I guess we signed him to take over Anderson's spot and provide "veteran" leadership but it looks like he will have to do it on the bench. Juan Dixon is not a starter in this league and is only a bench player. I think when it is all said and done, Monia will average atleast 30mins. a game before the season ends.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Our SG rotation should be Monia/Webster/Smith. We should trade Dixon if any reasonable deal comes our way. I also think Outlaw is getting redicliously too few minutes. I think if he was playing as much as Miles, he would be posting similar numbers. Over 7 points a game in 11 minutes. 

Its dissapointing how terrible most of our vets are playing so far. Joel is doing good. I will take his 5 points, 15 rebounds, 3 assists and 3 blocks any night. Patterson has been about the same, but Miles, Zach, Theo, Dixon and Blake have been just plain bad. 

Miles has shown little of the improvement I was hoping for. He hasnt changed his poor shooting, and still is turning the ball over alot. He hasnt shown me he is a better player than Outlaw could be if given 30 minutes a game and a half a year to adjust. Im once again thinking he could be dealt and get us a nice piece in return. 

Theo is just plain regressing. He can no longer score. He couldnt score last year, and it sure hasnt changed. He is still a poor rebounder for a center. If we can get rid of his mad large contract we should do it. 

Our "starting" SG, Dixon, just kinda sucks. He isnt a good shooter, and has gotten to the line only twice a game. I think he can be used as a nice filler in a trade. Between the suprising play of Monia and Webster/Smith I dont see a spot for Dixon. 

I didnt have huge expectations for Blake, but I was hoping he would prove to be our shooter off the bench. Dont think thats gonna happen. He isnt a real big problem, and I think he is a pretty nice 3rd string PG. But he isnt playing nearly as well as he did in Washington.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

SolidGuy3 said:


> I guess we signed him to take over Anderson's spot and provide "veteran" leadership but it looks like he will have to do it on the bench.


Yes, that was Anderson's spot.

barfo


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

"Why not! I wish Nate would start Outlaw for one game."

Amen, brother...



BTW... I'm retarded as well as being new to these boards and can't for the life of me figure out how to copy a previous quote and paste it to the top of my message. Please help a retard and fill me in... Much appreciated. :clown:


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

ProZach said:


> BTW... I'm retarded as well as being new to these boards and can't for the life of me figure out how to copy a previous quote and paste it to the top of my message. Please help a retard and fill me in... Much appreciated. :clown:


Instead of reply, hit the 'quote' button in the lower right corner of the post you want to quote.

barfo


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

barfo said:


> Instead of reply, hit the 'quote' button in the lower right corner of the post you want to quote.
> 
> barfo




.... Oooooo!


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

barfo said:


> Yes, that was Anderson's spot.
> 
> barfo


See Barfo. See Barfo strike. Strike Barfo, strike!


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

i think Mike "the wildone" rice is right put outlaw at the two and I like the idea of Monia playing the 2 too! I having a feeling other teams will have a hard time matching up on outlaw and Monia at the two. Smith has been playing good better than dixon and blake. Miles has a new nickname for when he wants to shoot from teh outside "Brickmasta" miles, his game is near the rim bouncing slahing he hasnt been doing that till this game the few times he did he made good plays.

HA's nickname "The Wrath of HA!" ;p i love it! I think HA needs to be used more in the O as he has been shooting good and isnt the bumbling rookie he was last year, yeah he still makes mistakes but they are far fewer now.

Jack monia outlaw vitkore and HA is a good energy fast break team!

Monia is playing better for us than on CSKA yes he started slow in the begininning of the preseason but he is becoming one of NAte's style of players and getting more minutes because of it.

I smell a trade brewing i say after 6 regular season games someone will be traded be that miles, theo or zbo


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Yeah I agree with you, while Monia is built perfectly to be a 2 he can cause some match-up problems at the 2 as well. Don't look too much into his CSKA stats, I think people overreacted when they saw it. I would love to see Monia getting atleast 30 mintues per game as soon as possible.


----------

